# Raspberri Pi-talvez mais uma opção para 'weather server'?



## geoair.pt (1 Set 2011 às 10:20)

Boas
Ando a seguir este projecto Raspberri Pi e uma das opções que me lembrei logo foi de eventualmente pôr isto a fazer de 'weather server' um pouco à semelhança do NSLU e Sheevaplug.
Inclusivé já dei a minha opinião no fórum e um dos devs já respondeu adicionando mais algumas ideias.
O que acham?
Cumps


----------



## HotSpot (1 Set 2011 às 15:35)

Utilizar o meteohub numa micro-máquina dessas? Se for possível é deveras interessante. 

Tenho bastante pena que a Davis não tenha um weatherlink versão linux.

Essa versão (WL Linux) a correr no server onde está alojado o site e ligado ao dataloggerIP era um mimo.


----------



## geoair.pt (1 Set 2011 às 17:09)

HotSpot disse:


> Utilizar o meteohub numa micro-máquina dessas? Se for possível é deveras interessante.
> 
> Tenho bastante pena que a Davis não tenha um weatherlink versão linux.
> 
> Essa versão (WL Linux) a correr no server onde está alojado o site e ligado ao dataloggerIP era um mimo.


Pois, mas se a versão MAC do WL pelos vistos também não é uma aposta pois anda sempre umas versões atrás, muito menos parece que seja uma versão linux.
Há, no entanto , pesquisando um pouco pelo google parece haver algumas soluções que tiveram (algum?) sucesso a ligar a VP2 a _pc's_ com linux 
De qualquer modo, é uma questão de se ir seguindo o projecto do Raspberri e ir fazendo pressing junto do meteohub para ver se é possível combinar ambos.
Cumps


----------



## fablept (1 Set 2011 às 18:21)

O WView suporta diversas estações e corre em Linux 

http://www.wviewweather.com/

Não percebo nada de Linux, mas estou inquieto para fazer umas brincadeiras com esse Raspberry Pi..


----------



## HotSpot (1 Set 2011 às 18:41)

fablept disse:


> O WView suporta diversas estações e corre em Linux
> 
> http://www.wviewweather.com/



Já testei e é porreiro.

Em tempos fiz um script em PHP para ler directamente os dados da Davis para o Site. Liga ao DL IP da Davis e obtêm os dados em tempo real:

http://www.meteomoita.com/daviscom/test.php

Se só aparecer a mensagem "connected" voltem a fazer F5 até aparecerem os dados (depois de aguardarem uns 10 segundos).

Com muita paciência, tempo e trabalhinho conseguia fazer uma coisa completa. Qualquer dia


----------



## geoair.pt (1 Set 2011 às 18:51)

Vão lá ao tópico How would you use a Raspberry Pi device e digam que aquilo como weatherserver deve ser um must 
E depois toca a chatear os programadores dos softwares para estes serem compatíveis com esta plataforma


----------



## jpedrodias (9 Ago 2012 às 15:06)

Sim, parece-me que é uma solução perfeita 

Aqui está o meu RaspberryPi a correr wview desde ontem em modo Simulator e a publicar os dados no wunderground e num site pessoal.









Custo anual para manter um *Raspberry*:

Potência: 3.5 Watts, ou seja, 
C = (0.0035 x 24 x 365.25) x Preço do kwh
C = (0.0035 x 24 x 365.25) x 0,14€) = *4.30*€



Custo anual para manter um *computador*:

Potência: 200 Watts (depende muito do computador)
C = (0.200 x 24 x 365.25) x Preço do kwh
C = (0.200 x 24 x 365.25) x 0,14€) = *245*€

Poupança anual de *240* €


----------



## Vince (9 Ago 2012 às 15:26)

jpedrodias disse:


> Sim, parece-me que é uma solução perfeita
> 
> Aqui está o meu RaspberryPi a correr wview desde ontem em modo Simulator e a publicar os dados no wunderground e num site pessoal.
> 
> ...




Excelente  E a estabilidade da coisa ao longo de muitos dias, já se podem tirar conclusões ?


----------



## jpedrodias (9 Ago 2012 às 15:58)

Vince disse:


> Excelente  E a estabilidade da coisa ao longo de muitos dias, já se podem tirar conclusões ?





Dos testes feitos até agora:

- foi encontrado um bug (é mais uma omissão) no software que faz com que não arranque em caso de falha de electricidade mas em menos de 24h foi criado um FIX que será submetido como melhoramento no site oficial do wview;

- e por questões performance, não é ideal para criar os templates html+imagens e fazer upload por ftp. Se for mesmo necessário, ele aguenta-se mas como não gosto da ideia de o ter em sobrecarga, prefiro que apenas faça o upload para o wunderground e depois vou buscar os dados a esse site (ou por php ou por javascript)



Próximo passo é fazer liga-lo a uma estação real e ver como se aguenta... diz-se no google groups wview que com a wmr88 não precisa de qualquer configuração.


----------



## fablept (9 Ago 2012 às 22:17)

Parabéns por teres conseguido com sucesso

Tambem quero desfazer-me do meu desktop, consome 90W só para estar a fazer data logging e enviar imagens para a internet 3 em 3 minutos.

Alguem sabe se o RaspberryPi corre aplicações JAVA?


----------



## jpedrodias (9 Ago 2012 às 22:45)

fablept disse:


> Parabéns por teres conseguido com sucesso
> 
> Tambem quero desfazer-me do meu desktop, consome 90W só para estar a fazer data logging e enviar imagens para a internet 3 em 3 minutos.
> 
> Alguem sabe se o RaspberryPi corre aplicações JAVA?




Tudo indica que sim.
http://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/questions/48/how-can-i-run-java-software


----------



## geoair.pt (10 Ago 2012 às 09:52)

O desenvolvedor(?) do meteohub também já tem um rpi e estará a desenvolver uma versão  do software para esta plataforma.
No entanto eu gosto de visualizar os dados do weatherlink no pc desktop. 
Haverá alguma forma de ter o weatherlink a correr no pc desktop e a ir buscar os dados a um destes 'mini-pc'?


----------



## jpedrodias (10 Ago 2012 às 12:24)

geoair.pt disse:


> O desenvolvedor(?) do meteohub também já tem um rpi e estará a desenvolver uma versão  do software para esta plataforma.
> No entanto eu gosto de visualizar os dados do weatherlink no pc desktop.
> Haverá alguma forma de ter o weatherlink a correr no pc desktop e a ir buscar os dados a um destes 'mini-pc'?




Se bem me lembro, a última vez que corri a versão para vmware do meteohub, não era mais do que o wview com uns "add-ons" personalizados pelo autor.

Mas na minha opinião, em vez de dar 60 € pela licença do meteohub (mais 30 pelo equipamento), pelos mesmos 60 € que se gasta na licença pode-se comprar DOIS RaspberryPi. Ou até, podes gastar-se 30€ com o RaspberryPi e os outros 30€ com um kitt solar.


Em relação ao ver os dados no desktop, já vi por aqui quem tenha conseguido com php, ler os dados da estação e publicá-los na net. E com os dados na net, tem-se acesso a eles mesmo longe do desktop, aliás o planeta inteiro tem acesso a eles.


----------



## amando96 (11 Ago 2012 às 14:59)

Ando com um projecto em mão que me pede um PC, pensei num netbook por ser pequeno, mas já antes tinha pensado num raspberry PI.

Sabem se há mini ecrans portáteis com interface de HDMI?


----------



## jpedrodias (11 Ago 2012 às 15:30)

amando96 disse:


> Ando com um projecto em mão que me pede um PC, pensei num netbook por ser pequeno, mas já antes tinha pensado num raspberry PI.
> 
> Sabem se há mini ecrans portáteis com interface de HDMI?






Link: ebay


----------



## Estação SP (5 Fev 2015 às 21:48)

Boa Noite Pessoal.

Para o linux nao ha outros softwars para alem do wview?
Ando a pensar em ligar a minha estaçao a um raspberry pi.

Obrigado.


----------



## jcboliveira (6 Fev 2015 às 20:13)

sim

O weewx e o vproweather são pelo menos duas opções que eu conheça.
Wview:
Simples de instalar com raspbian;
Configuração por interface web;
mais pesado em termos de funcionamento;

weewx
Instalação implica andar a alterar ficheiros de configuração;
Escrito numa linguagem mais moderna;
Desenvolvimento mais ativo por parte do autor;
Gráficos mais bonitos;

vproweather
Muito leve
Tem que ser compilado;
Tem que levar uma série de "programas cola" para funcionar com páginas web;
Não suporta wunderground;

Weatherdisplay
Pago;
suporte decente;


----------



## jcboliveira (7 Fev 2015 às 12:01)

Bem me parecia que já tinha visto isto
Imagens raspbian prontas a ser utilizadas
http://www.jantoni.es/download/raspweather
Discussões sobre a utilização do raspberri
http://forum.meteoclimatic.net/index.php/board,51.0.html


----------



## Werk_AG (9 Fev 2015 às 12:13)

Estação SP disse:


> Boa Noite Pessoal.
> 
> Para o linux nao ha outros softwars para alem do wview?
> Ando a pensar em ligar a minha estaçao a um raspberry pi.
> ...




O novo Cumulus MX (ainda beta) corre em Linux e em Raspberry PI


----------



## jcboliveira (9 Fev 2015 às 17:08)

Werk_AG disse:


> O novo Cumulus MX (ainda beta) corre em Linux e em Raspberry PI


Excelente notícia, o wview funciona bem mas um dia destes desconfio que o desenvolvimento vai ser parado e o cumulus não era opção por ser windows. Dei uma vista de olhos e parece ser promissor.


----------



## ijv (17 Fev 2015 às 19:39)

Eu comprei a rpi2 já andei a testar com o cumulusMX. Até ao momento tem, funcionado muito bem, só que ainda estou com algumas dúvidas. Ao enviar um ficheiro php com as variáveis, ele parece não enviar todo os dados no ficheiro. 
Ando a testar para ver se consigo colocar a estação a funcionar apena com o rpi2 e desligar o pc


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Fev 2015 às 20:00)

Tenta pesquisar no fórum da Sandaysoft e mantendo atenção ao tópico dos anúncios, provavelmente algum bug.


----------



## ijv (17 Fev 2015 às 20:05)

SpiderVV disse:


> Tenta pesquisar no fórum da Sandaysoft e mantendo atenção ao tópico dos anúncios, provavelmente algum bug.


SpiderVV tenho andado sempre a acompanhar o forum do sandaysfot. Vou aguardar a ver se sai alguma atualização


----------



## Joao Silva (29 Mar 2015 às 15:11)

jcboliveira disse:


> sim
> 
> O weewx e o vproweather são pelo menos duas opções que eu conheça.
> Wview:
> ...




Boas,

Tenho o weewx a funcionar à pouco mais de 1 semana num raspberry py ligado a uma PCE-FWS 20 e tem-se portado bem até ao momento! Porém, tenho uma questão que talvez alguém me possa ajudar: preciso de corrigir um offset de 2 hPa da minha estação e coloco "barometer = barometer + 2000" (Pa) naturalmente descomentado nas configurações do weewx e reinicio, mas não surge qualquer alteração nos dados online no weather underground! Algum de vós me saberá dizer o que não estou a fazer bem?!

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAM2#history


----------



## CptRena (21 Jun 2015 às 14:46)

Boa tarde

Ontem, eu e o @Estação SP, passámos a tarde toda, e continou-se pela noite dentro, de volta de um raspberry.
Foi a primeira vez que contactei com um rasp, mas tenho bons conhecimentos de Linux, e por isso não achei nada complicado. Estava bastante à vontade com os procedimentos.
Mas, após tanto tempo a queimar neurónios, não conseguimos que ficasse operacional.
Eu suspeito de defeito no rasp, mas gostaria de ouvir as opiniões de pessoal já calejado em raspberry.

Raspberry Pi Modelo B+ de 2014

Procedimento efectuado:
    » Gravei a imagem do raspbian mais recente (2015-05-05-raspbian-wheezy.img) no microSD 
    » Coloquei o SD no rasp e conectei um teclado e um rato, nas portas USB, para configurar o SO.
    » Ligou-se o rasp à fonte (2A) e tudo correu bem
    » Durante o primeiro processo de configuração, e após várias gaffes a configurar o layout do teclado, fez-se uma nova gravação do raspbian para o SD
    » Desta vez configurou-se tudo certinho e bonitinho, e já estava tudo pronto para deixar o rasp junto da consola PCE, para depois eu, em casa, através de SSH, fazer o resto da configuração
    » Pois bem, desligou-se o rasp e fomos ligá-lo então junto da zona da consola
    » E o rasp pôs-se a "crashar"
    » Após vários testes reparou-se que aquele rasp só funciona minimamente bem quando tem o teclado e o rato ligados. Mas supostamente o raspberry deveria funcionar completamente "headless"; sem monitores, nem periféricos, não é?

Os crashes são de dois tipos:
  * Começa o boot e depois fica com os dois leds ligados e a saída de video (jack 3.5mm) a preto (sem sinal na TV)
  * Começa o boot, pára e volta ao início, infinitamente.

Alguém tem alguma ideia, para além de o rasp estar defeituoso, para este problema?


Cumprimentos


----------



## Werk_AG (22 Jun 2015 às 03:07)

CptRena disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> 
> * Começa o boot e depois fica com os dois leds ligados e a saída de video (jack 3.5mm) a preto (sem sinal na TV)



Apenas uma nota:
O jack the 3.5 mm é uma saída de Audio e não de sinal video.
A ligação video faz-se pela ficha HDMI


----------



## CptRena (22 Jun 2015 às 03:20)

Werk_AG disse:


> Apenas uma nota:
> O jack the 3.5 mm é uma saída de Audio e não de sinal video.
> A ligação video faz-se pela ficha HDMI




Olhe que não.

"Composite Port

For analogue TVs you can use a standard RCA composite video lead. The B+ and Pi 2 Model B do not have the large composite port, but can still be used with an analogue TV by plugging in to the 3.5mm socket that is also used for audio: you'll need a 3.5mm composite video/audio lead." in https://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/setup/monitor-connection.md

E também aqui: http://www.raspberrypi-spy.co.uk/2014/07/raspberry-pi-model-b-3-5mm-audiovideo-jack/


----------



## Werk_AG (22 Jun 2015 às 18:58)

Obrigado pelo esclarecimento. Extranha opção essa, mas parece que é assim mesmo!
Veja lá, que tenho dois PI B+ e nunca tinha dado conta disso. Uso o jack 3.5 mm apenas para sáida de audio.


----------



## ijv (23 Jun 2015 às 17:04)

Alguém aqui sabe se é possível alterar os dados dos dados. Tenho o meu raspberry ligado com o cúmulus e não consigo alterar o separador da data de "/" para "-" e "." Para ",". Sei que não é via estar a usar este tópico  mas para não andar abrir outro tópico


----------



## CptRena (24 Jun 2015 às 15:23)

ijv disse:


> Alguém aqui sabe se é possível alterar os dados dos dados. Tenho o meu raspberry ligado com o cúmulus e não consigo alterar o separador da data de "/" para "-" e "." Para ",". Sei que não é via estar a usar este tópico  mas para não andar abrir outro tópico



Isto foi o que encontrei

http://wiki.sandaysoft.com/a/Webtags#Time.2FDate_.27format.27_Parameter
http://wiki.sandaysoft.com/a/BETA_webtags


----------



## jcboliveira (25 Jun 2015 às 13:55)

Esses sintomas são típicos de:
- Incompatibilidade com o SD. Existe uma lista de SD que funcionam corretamente com o PI, a que eu conheço está em http://www.raspberry-pi.co.uk/2012/06/07/compatible-sd-cards/ 
- O raspberry é muito sensível à quebra de energia. Não realizar o shutdown ou reboot corretamente costuma dar direito a um / crashado;
- Esse PI tem overclocking?
- Fonte de alimentação com tensão flutuante ou desadequada;

No meu caso recorri, igualmente, a uma medida extrema: coloquei as DB, os logs e as páginas dinâmicas em RAMDISK.


----------



## ijv (25 Jun 2015 às 14:05)

Obrigado cptRena já tinha visualizado essa página.


----------



## bartotaveira (27 Jun 2015 às 12:29)

Boas.


Precisava da vossa ajuda...
Visto que o velhinho media-center que me servia para colocar os dados da minha estação online avariou de vez, gostaria de colocar um raspberry 2 a debitar dados para o Wunderground. 

Alguém me poderia ajudar ou apontar na direcção certa para ligar a minha davis de uma forma simples e rápida?


Cumprimentos


----------



## CptRena (27 Jun 2015 às 14:59)

jcboliveira disse:


> Esses sintomas são típicos de:
> - Incompatibilidade com o SD. Existe uma lista de SD que funcionam corretamente com o PI, a que eu conheço está em http://www.raspberry-pi.co.uk/2012/06/07/compatible-sd-cards/
> - O raspberry é muito sensível à quebra de energia. Não realizar o shutdown ou reboot corretamente costuma dar direito a um / crashado;
> - Esse PI tem overclocking?
> ...



Obrigado pela ajuda.

- O cartão consta nessa lista, por isso acho que posso excluir para já essa fonte de problemas. Até porque, quando ele arrancava, funcionava OK.
- Quanto ao 2º e 4º ponto sugerido, penso que seja algo do género que esteja a ocorrer.
- Não, está com o clock padrão.

Foi para o fornecedor da loja para ver se o dispositivo apresenta algum defeito em si. Mas cheira-me que isto ainda vai dar pano para mangas. Vai, vai. 





ijv disse:


> Obrigado cptRena já tinha visualizado essa página.



De nada. Pensei que já tivesse visto, mas pelo sim, pelo não, coloquei.


----------



## jcboliveira (29 Jun 2015 às 17:18)

Sendo a família da minha cara metade de Carrazedo tenho todo o interesse em ajudar :-)

Passo a passo
https://hveem.no/raspberry-pi-davis-vue-weather-station-with-custom-frontend

Mais opções
http://www.wxforum.net/index.php?topic=25650.0


----------



## bartotaveira (30 Jun 2015 às 00:22)

jcboliveira disse:


> Sendo a família da minha cara metade de Carrazedo tenho todo o interesse em ajudar :-)
> 
> Passo a passo
> https://hveem.no/raspberry-pi-davis-vue-weather-station-with-custom-frontend
> ...



Obrigado!

Mas acho que não era bem isso que precisava... Eu nunca mexi num raspberry, nem sei muito de linux. Apenas queria colocar os dados no Wunderground.

Já pesquisei um pouco e vejo que existe vário software para fazer isso, mas pensei que existiria um guia passo a passo desde o zero.

Se não existe vou ter que gastar algum tempo a aprender. 

P.S - Se calhar até nos conhecemos! 

Fica bem.


----------

